# is this indica or sativa?



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

i got the bag seed from compresed regs piny crap smelling **** for $10 for a dime 3.5 and the buds smell good and have resen unlike the bap junk i got before its about 7 feet tall


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

With the height, I would say its leaning more towards Sativa.


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

around 7 feet


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

about 70% of the trichs are cloudy and other 30% are clear how long do you think i have untill harvest im going to harvest at 20% amber or 10% how long do u all think it would take from where i am now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



my lease at my apartment ends in 3 weeks do u all think i will even get high off the bud if i harvest 3 weeks from where i currently am????


----------



## parkingjoe (Jun 29, 2007)

ermmmmm let me think now


rotflmao

sativa thru and thru dude

pkj


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

thats weird because the weed i got it from was crap read above and c if you can answer my question 2 posts up counting this 1 ^


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Jun 29, 2007)

sativas can take up to 14 weeks to flower. How long has it been going?


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 29, 2007)

iv gone throught hell had light leaks neute burn but its been flowering sence april 25th so id say its been flowering for aobut 9 weeks the trichs are 70% cloudy and my lease ends in 3 weeks and 2 days do u all think i will even get high off it if i harvest at that time 3 weeks from now?


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, probably. You don't have much of an option anyway. No way to transport a 7 foot plant. The buds look like they are thickening up nicely.


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 29, 2007)

Yeah, 3 weeks would be 12, which is okay too. I'm sure that they'll be pretty well mature around 12 weeks. And definately sativa dominant. pretty looking plant bro. Hope it matures out soon and comes out tsome nice bud for ya! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## RICKYLOCZX4 (Jun 29, 2007)

We Have Some Smart Farmers In Here Need Advice, If The End Of 2 Leave Are Drying Out Crusty Brown Wat Does It Mean


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 29, 2007)

it's prrolly nute burrn, are they yellowish and brownish in spots and becoming dry?


----------



## RICKYLOCZX4 (Jun 29, 2007)

YEAH BUT ALL MY PLANTS START OUT YELLOWISH AND THEN GET VERY GREEN , I DONT USE NUTTS ALEAST NOT YET:holysheep:


----------



## RICKYLOCZX4 (Jun 29, 2007)

Well Just The Tip Of The 2 Leaves


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 29, 2007)

maybe heat stress then, this is a helpful link, take a look.  www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/plant_abuse_guide.php
hope that helps ya bro!

sorry to get off topic on your thread PTMD. Back on track now it should be, sorry once aggain! =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 30, 2007)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> Yeah, 3 weeks would be 12, which is okay too. I'm sure that they'll be pretty well mature around 12 weeks. And definately sativa dominant. pretty looking plant bro. Hope it matures out soon and comes out tsome nice bud for ya! =)
> 
> ~Burn One~
> Dewayne



yeh dude this was a verrrrrrrry hard grow my frist grow but i know so much now ill never grow sativa again


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

haha, well it seems to be doing good. I would grow both indoors/outdoors. Wouldn't matter to me. lol a challenge is a challenge, and i like a good challenge!! but keep it up man the buds are looking nice. You should post a pic of the bud again in a few days so we can see how it's thickening up and what not. Good luck bro!!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Jun 30, 2007)

yeh their all the sudden getting covered in resen and the fan leaves are all getting sucked up by the buds heres a pic taken an hour ago (still the trichs are 70% cloudy 30% clear pissing me off


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 30, 2007)

Definately thickening up though bro, looking ggood. i'd put some nitrogen to that plant though, some of he leaves look like they're fading into yellow. But other than it looks great!

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## greenville (Oct 6, 2007)

thats a sativa the long thin leafs, the inter node distance, many was to say that this is an sativa


----------



## Oscar (Oct 6, 2007)

> yeh dude this was a verrrrrrrry hard grow my frist grow but i know so much now ill never grow sativa again


 
_I'm not a fan of outdoor sativas either!_


----------

